
Airbnb Announces Global Party Ban - teej
https://news.airbnb.com/airbnb-announces-global-party-ban/
======
rogerkirkness
Cannot overstate how much better hotels are than Airbnb. Airbnb is more
expensive, less consistent, more restrictive, less flexible.

